

Moore's Law may work for years to come due to quantum anomaly - jv22222
http://www.nature.com/news/nanoscale-wires-defy-quantum-predictions-1.9747

======
martinkallstrom
"Scientists have predicted that it may not be long before [the transistors']
performance is compromised by unpredictable quantum effects"

It is comforting to hear that the unpredictable quantum effects were, in fact,
unpredictable. Science wins even when it fails.

------
Symmetry
Honesty, its not conductivity that's the problem. What we really need are
transistors that have a big enough difference in conductance between their on
and off states.

~~~
Panoramix
Also the thermal issues are relevant. It is a common misconception that
quantum effects are the limiting factor in Moore's law.

------
ynd
It's disappointing you have to pay to see the original Science paper.

